# server problems and avatars



## mkellogg

Hi everyone,

There have been some serious problems with the server today.  I had to make some changes that have made the server a bit slower.   I saw that it was so slow, that I decided to temporarily remove the avatars.  Hopefully I'll have a resolution to this issue soon and we can get back to normal.

Sorry for the inconvenience,
Mike


----------



## la reine victoria

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Hi everyone,
> 
> There have been some serious problems with the server today. I had to make some changes that have made the server a bit slower.  I saw that it was so slow, that I decided to temporarily remove the avatars. Hopefully I'll have a resolution to this issue soon and we can get back to normal.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience,
> Mike


 
Thank you Mike.  I've been having some problems with 'slowness'.  

Come back soon avatars!  I don't recognise anyone.

Mike:  You're not designing new wallpaper with them I trust.  

La Reine V


----------



## panjandrum

Thanks for the information.
I hadn't noticed the missing avatars, but I had noticed the slowness.
Blame it on WR's booming popularity.


----------



## la reine victoria

panjandrum said:
			
		

> Thanks for the information.
> I hadn't noticed the missing avatars, but I had noticed the slowness.
> Blame it on WR's booming popularity.


 
I'm missing your dear face Panjy!

Do you realise that before I discovered you were an ape I always thought you were John Major?  All grey and careworn.  

Yes, the popularity of WR is booming.  Isn't it blooming luvverly?


LRV


----------



## alc112

hi!
Itt's a pitty tthat we haven't got avatars, and as La reine victoria says, it's a bit more diffucult to recognise forer@s without their avatars.

I just want to ask if when avatars are back, we'll have to upload them again or they will just appear?
PLase, correct the tenses!! i'm sure it's all wrong
Thank you


----------



## cuchuflete

alc112 said:
			
		

> hi!
> Itt's a pitty tthat we haven't got avatars, and as La Reine Victoria says, it's a bit more difficult to recognise forer@s without their avatars.
> 
> I just want to ask if, when avatars are back, we'll have to upload them again or they will just appear?
> Please, correct the tenses!! I'm sure it's they are all wrong
> Thank you



Ten calma chaval,
The avatars have not been deleted. Their display has been interrupted.  Your tenses are fine, so just relax, and don't be tense.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## systema encephale

I've been experiencing problems as well since last night (AFAIR around 7pm GMT+1). This morning the same, Firefox could not load the pages. Opera had the very same issue, the load got to 26% and then it was waiting for more data. I tried then with links2, a text-based browser, and it worked fine (I use Linux so don't know about Internet Exploder behaviour). Then I realized that what gives trouble is a javascript in the <head> of the page (links2 doesn't use javascript), this one:

<script src="http://www.google-analytics.com/urchin.js" type="text/javascript">
</script>
<script type="text/javascript">
_uacct = "UA-187118-4";
urchinTracker();
</script>

Now I'm writing using Firefox after having disabled javascript use (but I'm not able to use the forum at its full potential). Is that piece of code really necessary? At the moment it's just harmful, since google-analytics.com web server seems down (not responding on port 80).
My 2 cents...


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,
I got a few reports like the one above, but everything seems to be working fine for now.


----------



## systema encephale

For me sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. To reply now, for example, I had to disable javascripts, otherwise the page wouldn't have been loaded. And actually also now http://www.google-analytics.com/ is unreachable.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Je, je... me asusté un poco al no ver avatar de nadie... Ojalá pronto vuelvan. Aunque... si es por el mejor funcionamiento de los foros... prefiero el foro que el avatar 
Saludos
Tigger


----------



## geve

Yes, I feel naked without my masked avatar ! I hope it won't be too complicate to sort this out.

I noticed something strange, I don't know if this is related to the server problem (if it's not I can open a new thread to give more details) : on the list of threads of a forum, the "last post" column sometimes doesn't display the very last post, but the next to last (and it appears the same in my UCP)
I noticed this for two threads in the forum 'Français seulement'. 
Actually, someone just posted a new post in one of them and it's back to normal... strange. The second thread is still one post late. (Maybe there are more of them, but I don't usually click on threads that are marked as "read")


----------



## lazarus1907

I hope it gets fixed soon, because not only I don't recognize people, but I am afraid no one is going to take me seriously without my avatar


----------



## foucrazyfoucrazy

I'm glad you posted this message, because I thought it was a button I'd clicked that I shouldn't have that made me not be able to see anyone's avatar, including my own.  But now I understand.  Thanks.


----------



## cuchuflete

geve said:
			
		

> Yes, I feel naked without my masked avatar ! I hope it won't be too complicate to sort this out.
> 
> I noticed something strange, I don't know if this is related to the server problem (if it's not I can open a new thread to give more details) : on the list of threads of a forum, the "last post" column sometimes doesn't display the very last post, but the next to last (and it appears the same in my UCP)
> I noticed this for two threads in the forum 'Français seulement'.
> Actually, someone just posted a new post in one of them and it's back to normal... strange. The second thread is still one post late. (Maybe there are more of them, but I don't usually click on threads that are marked as "read")



Hola Unmasked Geve
The phenomenon you describe has happened, very infrequently, for well over a year.  Hence I conclude it is an undocumented feature of vBulletin software.  It tends to occur after a database crash.  We have had a couple of those events in the past week.  

Here's my guess as to how it happens.  The updating of menus is a periodic process in vB.  If a crash occurs, and a thread has been updated before the software routine has refreshed the menu, the last post doesn't show.  Then, when another post is made to the same thread, things are returned to normal, and all posts are displayed in the correct sequence.


----------



## geve

Thank you for your answer, Mr C. !
Yes, I thought that might be one of these funny computing problems that are far too complicate for my blonde brain (I can't hide anymore the color of my brain, since you've seen me unmasked)
For instance, a "database crash" only evokes to me explosion, flames and computer bits flying all over the room ; but I'm probably imagining things here.


----------



## la reine victoria

> Originally posted by *Geve*
> Yes, I feel naked without my masked avatar !


 
Je n'ai pas envie de te voir nue ma chère Geve. Tu es mon héroine. Pour moi ton masque te rend mysterieuse et énigmatique. N'éclates pas mes illusions!


La Reine V 
qui garde de toi
un bon souvenir.
Ton avatar est imprimé sur mon cerveau.


----------



## fenixpollo

Usually, when there are server problems, I see communication in this forum about outages and issues. I have been experiencing problems every day since this before this thread appeared. 

When I go to wordreference.com and click on the link to the forum, or when I type "forum.wordreference.com" into my browser's address bar, I see this message: 





> *We are sorry but the forums are closed for maintenance.*


 I see that people have been posting all during the time that the forum has been "closed". When I did a dictionary search via wordreference.com, then clicked on a link to a previous thread, I was able to enter the forums.

What's up with that? Anybody else experiencing this? I guess that if you ARE experiencing this problem, you wouldn't be able to post right now, since you can't get in to the forums. Hmm.

Also, forget what I said before about wanting _animated_ avatars.  If I have to choose between nobody-having-an-avatar-at-all and "We are sorry but the forums are closed...", then I'll take no avatars.


----------



## mkellogg

fp,

You are still seeing that message?  Next time you see it, hit the F5 key (or ctrl-F5 maybe) to refresh the cache.  You are seeing a cached version of the "forums are down for maintenance" message that I put up when I have to. Speaking of which, I'm going to try to fix the ongoing problems tonight, so don't be surprised if you see it for real tonight.


----------



## geve

We're lucky to have you around tonight then, Mr Chicken !
It happened to me a few days ago, too. I don't remember doing anything about it - apart from emptying the temporary internet files as I usually do every day, could that help ? (let me remind you that I don't know a thing about computers, so please don't laugh at me if this was a stupid suggestion)

Or maybe you've been blacklisted ?  -oh but then, so was I !


----------



## fenixpollo

Thanks, geve.  Well, I've been blacklisted, but not by Mike K. (I don't think).  

Thanks, Mike.  I empty the cache about as often as I molt, so that gives you an idea.  I will clean out the henhouse toot sweet.


----------



## Don Borinqueno

Dont worry we are all here to learn languages not look at pretty avatars. Dont rush yourself pana.


----------



## EVAVIGIL

I hadn't realized my avatar was gone (as everybody else's) until Tigger told me my cat was missing...
Only to show my level of absentmindness...
Let's hope everything is solved soon, and we can go back to normal.
All my best.
EVA.


----------



## Vanda

Sometimes, like some minutes ago, when I try the refresh button I receive this message:
" ... have noticed an access violation"  .


----------



## Cath.S.

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas envie de te voir nue ma chère Geve. Tu es mon héroine. Pour moi ton masque te rend mysterieuse et énigmatique. N'éclates pas mes illusions!
> 
> 
> La Reine V
> qui garde de toi
> un bon souvenir.
> Ton avatar est imprimé sur mon cerveau.


Pourtant, nue et masquée...hum !


----------



## geve

Malheur ! Sans son yin-yang, egueule perd la boule !


----------



## ILT

Avatars are back!!!   

Glad to see you all again


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Ohhhh my Goodness!!!!
I'm bouncing   
I hope it never happens again 
Is nice to see you all


----------



## geve

It's so bright and colored in here now, I think I'll keep wearing my sunglasses for a while!
I'm glad the problem is solved - because that's what the return of the avatars mean, right?


----------



## la reine victoria

Praise the Lord!  I've cracked open a bottle of Veuve Cliquot and am tucking in to smoked salmon and caviare.  What a day of rejoicing!

Brings to mind a poem by Charles Lamb (1798)

Where are they gone, the old familiar faces?

Well, Lamby, they are back!  Hoorah!


LRV
with special thanks to ILT


----------



## la reine victoria

Vanda said:
			
		

> Sometimes, like some minutes ago, when I try the refresh button I receive this message:
> " ... have noticed an access violation" .


 
Vanda,

May you never again be accused of a violation.  You are far too sweet and kind.


LRV


----------



## la reine victoria

geve said:
			
		

> It's so bright and colored in here now, I think I'll keep wearing my sunglasses for a while!
> I'm glad the problem is solved - because that's what the return of the avatars mean, right?


 
Ma chère Geve.

Take off those sunglasses at once!  You are ruining my illusions.  Je te vois toujours comme une femme masquée - énigmatique et mysterieuse.  Meme que je suis femme aussi, tu m'attires.  Je suis peut etre 'kinky', mais tant pis.  Tu es mon héroine.

LRV

PS:  Je préfère les hommes.  Mais une femme masquée . . . . . .?


----------



## alc112

Yupi!!!
Avatars are back!!
But i'm experiencing some speed problems rightt now.


----------



## foucrazyfoucrazy

Yay, they're back! Now I think I have to change my avatar to the new one.. again.


----------



## la reine victoria

I love translating said:
			
		

> Avatars are back!!!
> 
> Glad to see you all again


 

I am hopping with joy!  Just like a frog in Springtime.

LRV


----------



## foucrazyfoucrazy

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> I am hopping with joy! Just like a frog in Springtime.
> 
> LRV


 
We can see that, I believe...   

~Fou/Crazy


----------



## la reine victoria

egueule said:
			
		

> Pourtant, nue et masquée...hum !


 
Je n'ai pas envie de voir Geve nue. Mais le masque . . . . . . . on se demande, n'est-ce pas?

LRV


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

I think it just gone again 
Oh... and one more thing... I cannot see the "new posts" option...
:
*There seems to have been a problem with the WordReference Forums database.*
Please try again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, whom you can also contact if the problem persists.
We apologise for any inconvenience.​


----------



## la reine victoria

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> I think it just gone again
> Oh... and one more thing... I cannot see the "new posts" option...
> 
> :*There seems to have been a problem with the WordReference Forums database.*
> Please try again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
> An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, whom you can also contact if the problem persists.
> We apologise for any inconvenience.
> ​


 
You can check out posts, Tigger, by using the 'Quick Links, Who's on Line' facility.

LRV


----------



## zaby

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> I think it just gone again


It's back now  

les avatars ont disparu juste quand Geve enlevait son masque. Maintenant qu'elle l'a remis, ils sont revenus..



			
				tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Oh... and one more thing... I cannot see the "new posts" option...
> 
> :*There seems to have been a problem with the WordReference Forums database.*
> Please try again by clicking the Refresh button in your web browser.
> An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, whom you can also contact if the problem persists.
> We apologise for any inconvenience.
> ​


 
I guess "new posts" uses the search function. As the search function doens't work for the moment, we can't see the new posts


----------



## fenixpollo

I told Explorer 5 and Windows XP to delete all Temporary Internet Files and cookies, and I restarted the computer.

I'm still experiencing the same problem I described above.  What else do I need to do?


----------



## lauranazario

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> I told Explorer 5 and Windows XP to delete all Temporary Internet Files and cookies, and I restarted the computer.
> 
> I'm still experiencing the same problem I described above.  What else do I need to do?


For the moment, there is nothing you can do on your end.
The problems are on this side, on WR's servers... they seem to have a small case of the hiccups. 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## mkellogg

fenixpollo,

The "forums are closed" message page doesn't even exist any more.  That particular problem is on your computer or possibly a cache at your ISP or company.

Mike


----------



## la reine victoria

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> I told Explorer 5 and Windows XP to delete all Temporary Internet Files and cookies, and I restarted the computer.
> 
> I'm still experiencing the same problem I described above. What else do I need to do?


 

Hang on in there my handsome cockerel. Rejoice that it's the Year of the Rooster.

Nous sommes tous dans le meme bateau.

Here's a little divertissement to keep you happy.


LRV


----------



## Cath.S.

Les avatars sont de retour ! Allelouia !

Avatars are back! 
Mike, you're a star! Thank you so much!


----------



## ElaineG

Thank you thank you thank you.

The PANDA is back.  And I am a happy camper!


----------



## mkellogg

You all make me laugh!

I should start charging money for avatars...


----------



## maxiogee

My apple is back, and my Apple thanks you for this.

pip-pip!


----------



## la reine victoria

The Queen thanks Mr Kellogg for the restoration of the monarchy!





Vic Regina


----------



## Misao

I noticed the avatars were back when I saw belen's duck...it is not the yellow duck anymore. 
Thank you Mr Kellogg, you are the boss!   
Though I experience just right now kinda slowness, it may be a problem of my old computer. I can live with that


----------



## la reine victoria

maxiogee said:
			
		

> My apple is back, and my Apple thanks you for this.
> 
> pip-pip!


 

Even though it hasn't eaten any more, your maggot is still looking perky Tony.  



LRV


----------



## lazarus1907

I am not so happy, though!

For some days my messages looked like those of a normal person. Now I have that serious, solemn face chasing all of us! It surely is your fault!

Anyway… is it my internet connection, or everything is wrong these days?

Regards


----------



## zebedee

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> I am not so happy, though!
> 
> For some days my messages looked like those of a normal person. Now I have that serious, solemn face chasing all of us! It surely is your fault!
> 
> Anyway… is it my internet connection, or everything is wrong these days?
> 
> Regards



Must be your internet connection because my band's back on tootin' form. 

Thanks Mike!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Thank you, Mike - the stars are back in my sky, the planets are back upon their courses, and new galaxies unfold themselves once again .....


----------



## cuchuflete

The ground is still frozen, but it's nice to see a daylily again.

Thanks Mike!


----------



## panjandrum

I had no idea how much I rely on avatars - until there were no avatars.
It is a real pleasure to see you all again


----------



## la reine victoria

A warm glow fills my heart when I gaze upon your primatial features Panjy. 'How like a winter hath thine absence been from me, etc.' (paraphrasing the Bard).

But why do I always think of John Major? Maybe it's the 'grey man' tag he was given.



LRV


----------



## la reine victoria

zebedee said:
			
		

> Must be your internet connection because my band's back on tootin' form.
> 
> Thanks Mike!


 

Have you changed your avatar Zeb?  I no longer recognize you.

Glad to hear your back on 'tootin' form'.


LRV


----------



## zebedee

Nope, same one as always:
Clifford, Janice & Zoot from the Muppets' _Doctor Teeth & The Electric Mayhem _band.


----------



## Fernando

mkellogg said:
			
		

> You all make me laugh!
> 
> I should start charging money for avatars...



Yes, I agree with you. 

Social justice in the forum! Avatars are a luxury to be paid for!


----------



## cuchuflete

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> Have you changed your avatar Zeb?  I no longer recognize you.
> 
> Glad to hear your  you're back on 'tootin' form'.
> 
> 
> LRV



Unless, of course, the regal interpretation of 'tootin' form' is more southerly....

Oh, never mind!


----------



## la reine victoria

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Unless, of course, the regal interpretation of 'tootin' form' is more southerly....
> 
> Oh, never mind!


 


> Glad to hear your you're back on 'tootin' form'.


 
I was actually listening to Zeb's back with my remote web-stethoscope Cuchu. Pleased to say his respiratory tract is in A1 condition and very capable of giving a goodly toot.

As for 'more southerly', I'm sure I don't know what you mean. But I think you do.  A toot on your flute comes to mind. Or a blow on your kazoo.  I'm still noted for my skills on this instrument. 


LRV


----------



## fenixpollo

la reine victoria said:
			
		

> I was actually listening to Zeb's back with my remote web-stethoscope Cuchu. Pleased to say her respiratory tract is in A1 condition and very capable of giving a goodly toot.
> 
> As for 'more southerly', I'm sure I don't know what you mean.


 I think he means "southerly" as in the Southern U.S....


----------



## la reine victoria

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> I think he means "southerly" as in the Southern U.S....


 

Thank you enlightening me, my cockerel.  I shall ponder this point.



LRV


----------



## zebedee

Well, we're all enjoying a good chat here but seeing as the thread has long served its purpose and we're all happy we've got our avatars back, someone now has to play the party pooper and close this thread. 

And that someone's going to be me.


----------

